

Want to start a podcast? Need a co-host? Find them here. - hotmind

I'm looking to partner up with a podcaster, maybe someone who is recording solo and could use a co-host.<p>Others on HN might be looking for the same, so go ahead and state whether you're a podcaster (and what the podcast is) or if you're looking to co-host (and what topics you'd be comfortable talking about).
======
hotmind
BTW, the topics I'm comfortable chatting about include entrepreneurship, SEO,
copywriting, marketing strategy, independent publishing and health and fitness
(I include personal productivity, lifehacks and accelerated learning in the
health and fitness category).

